

What happened to the snoopers' charter? - elemeno
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-31121071

======
nodata
For those in the UK, the Open Rights Group (ORG) worked very hard to bring
this backdoor bill the attention it needed. Please support them.
[https://www.openrightsgroup.org/](https://www.openrightsgroup.org/)

~~~
eterm
I followed the creation of ORG through the pages of NTK.

Looking back it makes me realise how much I miss NTK. Even though back then I
wasn't working in the tech industry I felt a lot more connected to UK scene
than I do now.

~~~
andyjohnson0
Those were the days. NTK.net "Nasty. British. Short".

I just realised that AnnoNTK [1] seems to have stopped too.

[1] [http://boingboing.net/2012/05/26/anno-ntk-get-a-fifteen-
year...](http://boingboing.net/2012/05/26/anno-ntk-get-a-fifteen-year-o.html)

------
feintruled
The logic of these (unelected) representatives boggles the mind.

"What, they asked, if there was a Paris-style attack in this country, which
was later found to have been preventable, if they had had these powers?"

This reasoning could be used to justify just about any law! Leaving aside the
fact the French police already have powers of these nature.

~~~
revscat
My answer to these kinds of questions is always the same: you prosecute the
crime and move on. You do not succumb to fear and loathing and pass some ill-
considered bill that is acrimonious to liberty or modern social norms re:
democracy or (online) security.

